# Ecran bizarre iPod Touch



## B3nit0 (7 Août 2010)

Bonjour, 
j'espère ne pas faire d'erreur en postant ici :|
Voilà, il s'avère que je naviguais dans le menu réglage de mon iPod Touch 16 Go quand l'écran est soudainement devenu tout strié de lignes grises tous les deux mm environ. Je tente un reboot, hard reboot, restauration à partir de la sauvegarde, restauration complète, et rien. 

Est ce un problème matériel, auquel cas la garantie fonctionnera ? Ou est ce un souci de l'OS, une mauvaise manipulation de ma part ?
Si la garantie fonctionne, je vais recevoir un nouvel iPod ou ce dernier sera réparé ?

Merci de vos réponses


----------



## Florian40 (31 Août 2010)

Salut,
C'est peut-être ton iPod qui a un probléme de pixel alors tu devras le porter où tu l'a acheté.


----------

